# 04' trek 5.9 vs 5900 vs 5500..newbie question



## scottyb (Aug 20, 2004)

Hello,
can someone please describe the main difference between the 3 bikes, and the ride quality differences?
thanks in advance


----------



## jspencer78 (Apr 25, 2004)

scottyb said:


> Hello,
> can someone please describe the main difference between the 3 bikes, and the ride quality differences?
> thanks in advance


If you go to the Trek web site, you can do side by side comparisons of the three bikes.

The 5.9 Madone uses 110 gms/ m2 OCLV carbon but with aerodynamic shaped tubes. The 5900 Superlight uses the same lightweight carbon but in a classic style bike with essentially round tubes. Both of course, if purchased as complete bikes, come with a DuraAce. The 5500 is a 5200 frame (i.e. a classic frame using the slightly heavier 120 gms/m2 OCLV carbon) but with DuraAce components instead of the 5200's Ultegra. The ride is fabulous on all three but at this price, you should be trying them for yourself although as a "beginner", you may not be able to tell the difference other than the color of the bike. 

I normally would hesitate to suggest that someone asking a question about specific bikes look at bikes other than the ones you asked about but because you had to ask this question in the first place, there has to be a question about whether you are spending money just to spend money. In this price range, more expensive does not necessarily mean you will get a bike that will perform any better FOR YOU. Consequently, if I can be so bold, you maybe should look at a 5200 or a 2005 Madone 5.2; you would save a lot of money (like $2000 over the Madone 5.9) and may find that you are just as happy with the bike as if you had spent $2000 more. As a beginner, you certainly could tell the difference between Trek's OCLV bikes and their aluminum frames but I'm not sure you could tell the difference between 110 OCLV and 120 OCLV or whether the difference between DA and Ultegra is worth the $1000 difference in cost.

Spence


----------

